# Where do y'all wheel jeeps in the UP



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

I get out to Drummond island at least once a month to wheel where do you all wheel up in the UP. How hard core of wheeling do you all do I have a 07 wrangler 2 door on 37s with lockers


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't help you out but I'll be watching this thread. Would like to make a little trip through the UP this summer.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

flyting said:


> I can't help you out but I'll be watching this thread. Would like to make a little trip through the UP this summer.


Have you ever been to drummond island I think it's the greatest place in Michigan.


----------

